# [keyboad]  no configura al castellano en X (solucionado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta gran familia Gentoo

Bueno el caso es que no he podido arreglar el teclado para que este en castellano en las X, el teclado esta en ingles, no tengo ñ   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La configuración es por las policy de hal, no tengo xorg.conf 

```
cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Según la Guía de configuración del Servidor X dice que con esto basta pero nada tengo el teclado en ingles  :Question: 

gracias por la ayuda de antemano.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Copiaste el archivo que dice la guia?

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
```

¿Reiniciaste hal? ¿Reiniciaste X?

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosa

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Copiaste el archivo que dice la guia?
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
> ```
> ...

 

Tal cual dice la guia  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  tengo ya dos semanas dándome cabezazos   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
> 
> 

 Haz un ls /etc/hal/fd8/policy/, para ver si realmente se copia el archivo ahí.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias esteban

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
> 
>  Haz un ls /etc/hal/fd8/policy/, para ver si realmente se copia el archivo ahí.

 

Como veraz la salida es de la dirección /etc/hal/fdi/policy/  :Wink:   no tengo /etc/hal/fd8/policy/

----------

## quilosaq

Publica tu Xorg.0.log para que veamos algo mas.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Como veraz la salida es de la dirección /etc/hal/fdi/policy/  no tengo /etc/hal/fd8/policy/

 Lo siento se me fue el dedo.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Publica tu Xorg.0.log para que veamos algo mas.

 

El ultimo Xorg.0.log que tengo grabado es del 06-10-2010, y no creo que sea de mucha información ya que los errores que muestra allí ya están solucionados cuando elimine el xorg.conf    :Surprised: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> El ultimo Xorg.0.log que tengo grabado es del 06-10-2010

  Esto sólo puede ocurrir si la última vez que ejecutaste un servidor X (en el display 0) fue ese día. Si ejecutas el servidor X te tiene que crear un archivo log, que es el que te pido que publiques. Si no te crea los log, algo realmente raro esta pasando en tu sistema.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> <!--
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>    Driver "evdev"
> ...

 Creo que este tipo de archivos se considera comentario lo que va dentro de <!-- y -->, en caso de no estar equivocado para que esa seccion surtiera efecto deberias quitarselos.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que este tipo de archivos se considera comentario lo que va dentro de <!-- y -->, en caso de no estar equivocado para que esa seccion surtiera efecto deberias quitarselos.
> 
> 

 

Si, en XML los comentarios se especifican mediante "<!--" y "-->", tal y como indica @esteban_conde y los "fdi" no dejan de ser XML tan solo hay que ver el encabezado:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

```

Descomenta y cuentanos. Salu2.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias opotonil

El archivo quedo así, pero todavía tengo el teclado en ingles  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias opotonil, esteban_conde

El archivo quedo así, pero todavía tengo el teclado en ingles  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## opotonil

Si, ahora que me fijo lo que has descomentado no es XML, valido, asi que puedes comentarlo otra vez. Esta tarde cuando este en casa te pego mi archivo "fdi" a ver...

de todas formas si quieres mientras puedes probar a modificar tu linea:

```

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge> 

```

Por:

```

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

```

por si quieres hecharle un ojo lo saque de aqui:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Input_drivers

Salu2.

----------

## opotonil

Con este me esta funcionando sin problemas:

```

cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc105</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Espero que te sirva. Salu2.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias amigo opotoni

Nada hice los cambios y todavía teclado en ingles   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## opotonil

Espero que no te moleste, ya que es muy obvio pero... ¿tienes iniciado "hal"? ya me quedo sin ideas.

Salu2.

PD: y no tienes la opcion en "xorg.conf" para que ignore "hal" (no recuerdo cual es)

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias opotonil

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Espero que no te moleste, ya que es muy obvio pero... ¿tienes iniciado "hal"? ya me quedo sin ideas.
> 
> Salu2.
> 
> PD: y no tienes la opcion en "xorg.conf" para que ignore "hal" (no recuerdo cual es)

 

Me la paso reiniciando hal y xdm cada vez que hago algún cambio pero nada amigo  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Todo esto me paso a raíz de esto

```

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# TomÃ¡Å¡ ChvÃ¡tal <scarabeus@gentoo.org> (17 Sep 2010)

# Dead upstream. Masked for removal in 30 days.

# Please switch to x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
```

Con este paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd no tenia ningún problema y tenia 3D y todo, ahora no tengo 3D y el teclado en ingles:cry:

----------

## pelelademadera

tienes compilado xorg-server con la flag hal? no sera eso lo que te esta haciendo que no funcione?

porque no pruebas creandote un xorg.conf

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias pelelamadera

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> tienes compilado xorg-server con la flag hal? no sera eso lo que te esta haciendo que no funcione?
> 
> porque no pruebas creandote un xorg.conf

 

Si tengo  compilado xorg-server con la flag hal, he hecho varios intentos con xorg.conf como lo tenia configurado anteriormente y nada   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Si tengo compilado xorg-server con la flag hal, he hecho varios intentos con xorg.conf como lo tenia configurado anteriormente y nada     

 

Prueba aticonfig --initial si no lo has hecho, no se si con hal no tienes que preocuparte de las locales echalas un vistazo por si al hacer etc-update has cambiado algun archivo de configuración asi como /etc/conf.d/keymaps, ya se que eso lo tenias bien pero puede haber cambiado por culpa de este-->  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Eldruin

Nota nueva 26

Hola, estoy en la misma situación que Carlos, todo después de una actualización de xorg-server y reinstalacion los x11-drivers necesarios.

En las consolas tty (las de las Fx) si que me funciona el teclado perfecto (tildes y ñ) pero en las X no puedo conseguir cambiar el teclado de ingles. 

Tengo puesto el layout por todas partes en español pero nada.

Mirando el Xorg.0.log da el siguiente error:

```
[ 14390.637] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[ 14390.637] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 14390.637] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 14390.637] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[ 14390.637] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[ 14390.691] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[ 14390.691] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[ 14390.691] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[ 14390.691] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 14390.691] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 14390.691] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
```

He intentado cambiar el layout con la utilidad de gnome también y tampoco me hace caso.

La verdad es que ya estoy un poco desesperado y sobrevivo a base de la corrección ortográfica.

Alguna idea mas?

----------

## JotaCE

Revisa este post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-847540.html

----------

## Eldruin

¡Ya está! 

Es que con las versiones nuevas de xorg-server la configuración de los dispositivos vuelve a estar en xorg.conf en vez de funcionar a través de HAL.

Basta leer http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Eldruin

 *Eldruin wrote:*   

> ¡Ya está! 
> 
> Es que con las versiones nuevas de xorg-server la configuración de los dispositivos vuelve a estar en xorg.conf en vez de funcionar a través de HAL.
> 
> Basta leer http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml
> ...

 

Solucionado, tengo el teclado otra vez en castellano  y la ñ que tanto nos hace falta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

